# to get a cat or not to get a cat



## Enoxprin (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I need everyone's advice. So my 8 month old puppy suddenly passed away. Actually she acquired immune mediated hemolytic anemia and her RBC count was way low and she was not responding to prednisone. Anyway so I don't feel like getting another dog because I feel like that would be cheating on my puppy. I am just not ready yet. 

He feels like we should not get any pet right now because its too soon. However I was really attached to my puppy and now I feel so lost. I just feel like I need another little thing to take care off. 

I suggested that we get a kitten. He used to have a cat till his parents gave it away without telling him. Now he says he does not like cats and that was the only cat he ever liked. 

The confusing part is this though: He says he does not want a cat but he does not care if I get one. He says I can go get one tom he just does not want one.. 

I don't get it, we live together. I wish he would just say no he would rather I not get one. What is this he does not want one but if I want one I can get one?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Cats are the messengers of Satan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

He's saying that if you get one he will not clean the litter box.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

VermisciousKnid said:


> He's saying that if you get one he will not clean the litter box.


Yep. That's what he's telling you.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Get a cat.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

Enoxprin said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I need everyone's advice. So my 8 month old puppy suddenly passed away. Actually she acquired immune mediated hemolytic anemia and her RBC count was way low and she was not responding to prednisone. Anyway so I don't feel like getting another dog because I feel like that would be cheating on my puppy. I am just not ready yet.
> 
> ...


I hate that. Too much ambiguity for a simple answer.

If you are still under pressure about your baby, I would suggest you just wait. That's a lot of emotion to deal with being an animal lover.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Cats are the messengers of Satan.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What a darn lie! 

They are so cuddly, loving, feisty, fun, sweet, smart, independent and resilient. These felines are awesome!!! I am a huge huge huge cat lover.


----------



## dignityhonorpride (Jan 2, 2014)

I would wait, honestly. A puppy and a kitten are not interchangeable (and no 'new' pet will ever replace a deceased pet), but you do need to let yourself grieve and feel these uncomfortable emotions in order to process them. I'd just hate to see you wind up resenting the cat later on for some reason.... plus, a cat, even a kitten, is going to be quite different (less interactive, more solitary, less active, more independent) from a puppy.

Having been involved in animal rescue for years, I see consequences like those listed above quite often. I'd say you need to allow yourself at least 21 days after the death of your puppy before going about adopting a kitten or cat, just to let yourself process through the most acute period and to ensure you are making a good, solid, logical choice that is not fueled solely by emotion. 

My heart goes out to you in this difficult time.  What was your puppy's name?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

bkaydezz said:


> What a darn lie!
> 
> They are so cuddly, loving, feisty, fun, sweet, smart, independent and resilient. These felines are awesome!!! I am a huge huge huge cat lover.


They steal souls. I have proof.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> Cats are the messengers of Satan.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl:


----------



## Enoxprin (Apr 8, 2014)

dignityhonorpride said:


> I would wait, honestly. A puppy and a kitten are not interchangeable (and no 'new' pet will ever replace a deceased pet), but you do need to let yourself grieve and feel these uncomfortable emotions in order to process them. I'd just hate to see you wind up resenting the cat later on for some reason.... plus, a cat, even a kitten, is going to be quite different (less interactive, more solitary, less active, more independent) from a puppy.
> 
> Having been involved in animal rescue for years, I see consequences like those listed above quite often. I'd say you need to allow yourself at least 21 days after the death of your puppy before going about adopting a kitten or cat, just to let yourself process through the most acute period and to ensure you are making a good, solid, logical choice that is not fueled solely by emotion.
> 
> My heart goes out to you in this difficult time.  What was your puppy's name?


Her name was Lolly. She was the best darn puppy ever. Well she never obeyed me, she never sat when I told her to, she wanted attention constantly but she had so much love for us. When I came home she would hear my car and come to the window and then when I left my car she would run to the door. She would sit on the carpet by the door and not move till I went to her...Then all bets were off. she would jump up and down.. If she had an accident in the house which were not too often she would jump on me and lick my face like apologizing. 

She always woke me up with licking my face. I fell asleep on the couch she would come sleep on my chest. When I studied she came and sat under the table by my feet. I miss her so much. 

We played fetch in the house since she was so tiny only 8lbs. and she would run back with the ball but she would never want to let the ball go. IF she knew I was mad at her she would run to her bed and sit there...


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Really? 21 day of grief is it?????? 

I bet if you cut out weekends it would be ok...then it would only be 15 days.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm sorry about the loss of your puppy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pamvhv (Apr 27, 2014)

ALWAYS get the cat.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Get the cat. Easiest decision ever.


----------



## Enoxprin (Apr 8, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> I'm sorry about the loss of your puppy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you.. I am so heart broken. I can't stop thinking about her. I thought if I had a new pet maybe it would help me move on.


----------



## dignityhonorpride (Jan 2, 2014)

SunnyT said:


> Really? 21 day of grief is it??????
> 
> I bet if you cut out weekends it would be ok...then it would only be 15 days.




Please note the word "acute" in my post. The grieving process is a lot longer than that, as I indicated.

I advise this based on a lot of experience in both cat and dog rescue. 3 weeks to get used to Lolly's absence in and of itself. It's 21 days to set a habit - 21 days to begin to adjust to no puppy sounds, smells, experiences.

Just as it's inadvisable to jump straight from one relationship to another, it can compound and complicate the grieving process to move on to a new pet hastily, especially if there are mixed feelings in the relationship re. whether or not a new pet should be adopted.

RIP Lolly - I hope you find peace and comfort in knowing that Lolly had a great, love- and fun-filled life with you, OP.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

VermisciousKnid said:


> He's saying that if you get one he will not clean the litter box.


That does not matter. Just get a flushing kitty litter box. It cleans itself....

Next cat I get will be using one of these.

CatGenie - The World's Only Self-Flushing, Self Washing Cat Box


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> They steal souls. I have proof.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What video game are you playing?


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

No, don't get the cat. They ruin furniture, walls and smell bad. And they are unfriendly.

I'm leaning more towards Bandit45's analysis of the situation. LOL.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

My cat is declawed, loves on me like crazy, and is fastidiously clean.


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

Don't get a kitten......get two! They will have soooo much fun together and will entertain you more.


----------



## Mrs Chai (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm very sorry about your loss of your puppy. Sudden, unexpected illnesses can leave you feeling very disoriented and vulnerable.

I would advise you to give yourself time to grieve before you bring another pet into your home. My husband and I had three cats. Our first cat, Meryl, we got together while dating, was put down about a year ago now. She ate something that got stuck in her tummy that would have led to a slow starvation. There really wasn't much we could do. One night she was fine, the next she was sickly, barely moving. Our options were let her die at home or put her down.

The point of me sharing this is, for a while there, we really wanted to get another kitten. We had a lot of people offer, but we chose to take the time to mourn her passing and in the meantime our bond with our other two cats strengthened. In fact, our relationship with these cats have drastically changed and may have never changed were it not for her passing. Additionally, we have decided we want to travel and be away from home more. Something that is drastically harder with pets to arrange care for.

Take this opportunity to reconnect with your boyfriend (husband?) before you make a decision to adopt another life into yours. While he is claiming he doesn't care - he does - he just cares about how you feel right now more. *This is a decision that should not be made with emotion.* This is another _life_ - a responsibility that will require both his and your _time_ and hard earned _money_. 

This is not something I realized my husband thought about when considering adopting another animal. 

And if and when you do decide to get another animal. Please, *please* adopt - do not purchase from a pet store. Working at an animal hospital has shown the most frequent visitors are designer puppies with severe health issues. We've had three people in the last year come in with puppies who just die in less than a year from this - Adopt! Don't shop!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I dont like cats. My wife started feeding a one eyed orange ferrel maine **** mix kitten at work. After feeding this kitten a couple of years it still wouldnt come to her. One day security started trapping all the stray cats here and she asked me if she could trap it could she have it. I told her I didnt care. So she traps this cat in the middle of the night some wild dogs show up and starts trying to attack this poor trapped cat in a cage. They rip up his bottle brush tail and rip a gash in his side. She takes the cat to the vet and they stich him up and she brings him home. After a few weeks of trying to engage him he completely becomes a loving sweet cat. At night he will get on my pillow and start grooming my hair. If Im feeling down he will cirl up beside me and start purring. Now Im dreading the day he is gone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> Cats are the messengers of Satan.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm sorry about your sweet puppy 

Adopt a cat and do your research. Get one that has been in foster care so you can get a feel for the personality from the foster. 

Or adopt an adult dog that has been in foster for the same reasons as I said for getting a fostered cat. 

It's not betraying your puppy to do this. It's saving the life of a homeless animal.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Thound said:


> I dont like cats. My wife started feeding a one eyed orange ferrel maine **** mix kitten at work. After feeding this kitten a couple of years it still wouldnt come to her. One day security started trapping all the stray cats here and she asked me if she could trap it could she have it. I told her I didnt care. So she traps this cat in the middle of the night some wild dogs show up and starts trying to attack this poor trapped cat in a cage. They rip up his bottle brush tail and rip a gash in his side. She takes the cat to the vet and they stich him up and she brings him home. After a few weeks of trying to engage him he completely becomes a loving sweet cat. At night he will get on my pillow and start grooming my hair. If Im feeling down he will cirl up beside me and start purring. Now Im dreading the day he is gone.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, they have a way of growing on you, even if you start with a Bandit frame of mind. 

My kids have brought cats home, and while I have successfully hated most of them, one or two have creeped into my heart, even though I hate to admit it.


----------



## Regret214 (Apr 22, 2012)

dormant said:


> Don't get a kitten......get two! They will have soooo much fun together and will entertain you more.


This right here!

ALWAYS get 2 kittens from the same litter. You will be absolutely amazed at how much enjoyment you will get out of watching them. We got 2 kittens almost 2 years ago. To this day they still love to play around, groom each other - which usually begins a feisty fight of dominance and then fall asleep beside one another.

Get them declawed in the front and clean the litter box every other day. 

And never EVER let them outside. They should be indoor only.

Oh, and if you and your boyfriend ever want to go out of town for a weekend, you put enough food and water in their bowls and never worry for a moment.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

I am very sorry about Lolly.

Reading through your post about her, I think it is TOO SOON to get any new pet. You are grieving for her and you need to get through that process first.

Then, when you're ready, I think you should get another puppy. This is not "cheating" on Lolly. It's all about giving a new little creature a loving home and a lifelong relationship with you.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Does it have to be a kitten? Maybe something you both agree on...


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Regret214 said:


> This right here!
> 
> ALWAYS get 2 kittens from the same litter. You will be absolutely amazed at how much enjoyment you will get out of watching them. We got 2 kittens almost 2 years ago. To this day they still love to play around, groom each other - which usually begins a feisty fight of dominance and then fall asleep beside one another.
> 
> ...


Exactly ^this.

Seriously, given some of the absolute horror stories over in CWI, we need more cat threads!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> They steal souls. I have proof.


LOL


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Gus...:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Absolutely get two kittens.

But do realize that in order to have a good experience with cats you do need to put some thought into a few things.

They need to be spayed/neutered before they're 6 months old, and for city cats who will always be indoors, they should be front declawed also. Many vets won't do this any more though, because a bunch of bleeding heart animal rights activists have convinced much of the general public that it's abusive. Don't listen to them. I've had cats all my life and they are always 100% indoor cats and always front declawed. The only way I will ever be sorry for declawing them will be in the event of a zombie apocalypse, because then they'd be fending for themselves and would probably become zombie kitties.

You also should read up on cats and their habits and instincts because cats are pretty weird. For example, you should always have one more litter box than you have cats, in disparate locations in your house. We have 3 cats and four litter boxes. The reason is that some cats will deny other cats access to the litter box if they can, as a show of dominance, then you end up with cat pee in places you don't want it.

Nutrition is also very important. Kibble is very bad for them, because they have to drink about 4 times as much water as when they eat wet food. It's very hard on their kidneys and often results in crystals in their urine which leads to all kinds of problems. The best thing to feed them is raw food - you can make your own or buy it. We buy ours because making it is a PITA, and you have to make sure you're making it according to the cats nutritional needs and not humans (cats are obligate carnivores and do NOT need a bunch of random plants and herbs and crap)

You also have to make sure indoor cats have places and spaces they can climb, see outside, smell the outdoors, etc. or you end up with a depressed kittie.

I love cats and will always have two or three of four. But don't get one unless you can do it right. Too many people just don't understand cats, and at the first sign of trouble they get rid of them.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Hope1964 said:


> They need to be spayed/neutered before they're 6 months old, and for city cats who will always be indoors, they should be front declawed also. Many vets won't do this any more though, because a bunch of bleeding heart animal rights activists have convinced much of the general public that it's abusive. Don't listen to them. I've had cats all my life and they are always 100% indoor cats and always front declawed.


OMG, YES!



Hope1964 said:


> You also should read up on cats and their habits and instincts because cats are pretty weird. For example, you should always have one more litter box than you have cats, in disparate locations in your house. We have 3 cats and four litter boxes. The reason is that some cats will deny other cats access to the litter box if they can, as a show of dominance, then you end up with cat pee in places you don't want it.


Again, yes.



Hope1964 said:


> Nutrition is also very important. *Kibble is very bad for them, because they have to drink about 4 times as much water as when they eat wet food.* It's very hard on their kidneys and often results in crystals in their urine which leads to all kinds of problems. The best thing to feed them is raw food - you can make your own or buy it. We buy ours because making it is a PITA, and you have to make sure you're making it according to the cats nutritional needs and not humans (cats are obligate carnivores and do NOT need a bunch of random plants and herbs and crap)


Interesting. I've actually never heard this. Hope, what do you feed your cats?



Hope1964 said:


> You also have to make sure indoor cats have places and spaces they can climb, see outside, smell the outdoors, etc. or you end up with a depressed kittie.


Spot on. This has to do w/ their hunting instincts, as well as their innate need to continually survey the area around them in order to spot potential danger from predators, etc.



Hope1964 said:


> I love cats and will always have two or three of four. But don't get one unless you can do it right. *Too many people just don't understand cats, and at the first sign of trouble they get rid of them.*


It's a shame, really. Cats really are great pets, and they damn near take care of themselves. Throw down food, water, litter, and (other than cleaning the litter, which *can* be a chore), you're just about done. One dog is more work than several cats, _especially_ if you don't have a decently-sized yard.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

I'll put myself out there as the minority. Don't do it. 

Your H isn't 100% on board, isnt sure he even likes cats and you're coming off a traumatic experience. 

A cat is a 15-20 year commitment. 

Spend some more time with just the two of you before adding more animals. The reasons just don't sound good to me here. Doesnt sound like a good time for you guys. Sorry.

(also, I am an animal nut and one of those crazy ppl that is absolutely against declawing. Just throwing that out there so take my opinion with a grain of salt.)


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Gus, we feed our cats raw food made by a local animal food and supply store owner. It's raw meat (chicken, horse, duck, beef, bison) ground up and mixed with a few other things like taurine, salmon oil, and pumpkin pulp. I used to make it for them, but that wasn't any more cost effective than buying this stuff. I also feed them things like raw chicken necks, raw fish, and raw chicken bones and meat if I have them, from cutting up my own chicken or whatever. Plus we get chicken hearts, livers and gizzards for them to chew on - hearts are really good for them if you can get them fresh. If they've been frozen, it breaks down the taurine, which cats need to have in their food as it's an essential amino acid for them (unlike humans). I also make sure they have cat grass growing somewhere for them to munch on. The guy we get our food from is trying to find a supplier for mice for them, like you'd feed to a snake, but so far hasn't had any luck. Whole small animals are also really good for cats.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> Absolutely get two kittens.
> 
> But do realize that in order to have a good experience with cats you do need to put some thought into a few things.
> 
> ...


Declawing is regarded as abusive because it's actually an amputation at the first knuckle. There's a small chance of nerve damage from this procedure. These days the vets recommend that you trim the claws regularly. 

I'm not making any judgements here, just pointing out that "declawing" is a misnomer. It is certainly true that a cat in the animal shelter is better off being rescued and declawed if the alternative is being euthanized.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Don't get a cat or any pet until you are done grieving. 

I'm an animal lover in general, but don't think you need to get any new pet right now. It's not a good time. Wait until you feel ready and research different breeds and animals for what you want your next pet to be. Then when the time is right, you can get a new puppy or other pet. 

Personally, I'm a dog person. I rescued my dog from the shelter when she was a puppy and she is the best pet. I love taking her on hikes/walks with me and she is apart of the family. Cats are nice, but they tend to be temperamental among other things. Not for me.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Hope, I ordered a case of cat food that was really just tuna, that was touted as natural and better than commercial canned cat food. Does that sound ok? My cat ate it up like crazy.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

My cats were back running around the house the same day they were declawed. They regularly happily 'scratch' the furniture, not even aware that the claws aren't there any more. No abuse there.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

The only issue I see here is whether your spouse is on board. I will say my brother married a dog person who, after her two dogs died, just started loving the cats he kept rescuing. She loves them now. She just didn't KNOW she was gonna love them.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

turnera said:


> Hope, I ordered a case of cat food that was really just tuna, that was touted as natural and better than commercial canned cat food. Does that sound ok? My cat ate it up like crazy.


You do have to watch the fish, especially tuna, because it can contain high levels of mercury, which accumulates the higher up the food chain you go. So they shouldn't eat only tuna. It also needs to have more in it than just tuna for it to be balanced nutrition - I don't think fish has much if any taurine, for example. Pure, raw tuna would be better than commercial canned food I think, just because it's all animal protein, and not vegetable protein like some commercial cat foods contain, but not exclusively.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Regret214 said:


> This right here!
> 
> ALWAYS get 2 kittens from the same litter. You will be absolutely amazed at how much enjoyment you will get out of watching them. We got 2 kittens almost 2 years ago. To this day they still love to play around, groom each other - which usually begins a feisty fight of dominance and then fall asleep beside one another.
> 
> ...


All good points, I'll just add I also tell mine to never think outside of the box.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh another thing about raw food is that their poop doesn't smell. Seriously. Between having 4 litter boxes, the raw food, and using wood pellets for litter, we don't do anything with the litterboxes more often than once a week.

We do leave kibble for them if we're away more than a couple of days, and boy can you tell the difference in the smell. We also have to leave about 5 bowls of water for them when they're on kibble. On the raw they drink maybe 500 mL of water total every 7-10 days.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Y'all are making me laugh SO HARD with the soul eating comments.... omg! :rofl::rofl:

I love all animals and have mad many cats through the years, would love to have a Maine **** eventually, but the soul eating has me busting a gut... so funny!


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

I will add my thoughts on this topic....

I think the right animal walks into your life at the right time...

When you are responsible, there is no hard definition around when to get a pet after losing one to death... It all depends on your emotional state... so sorry you are experiencing this pain right now... many of us identify deeply.

I have lost animals that were only healed by the next beautiful soul that blessed my life soon after.

And I have lost animals that I grieved a long time and only recently allowed that next beautiful soul close to me. 

So, both scenarios have served to be healing

Non committal spouses on the other hand to be are the larger problem here... You will have to be ready to accept NO help or begrudging help... when it gets like that I just do it myself and don't lose sleep over it.


----------



## Enoxprin (Apr 8, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your advice and condolences. I really appreciate it. I went to the humane society today. I realized that me and my FH are not ready for a dog yet. I went to the kitten room and I was going to adopt these two adorable kittens. They were brothers only one month old. However when we were doing the paper work I saw this other cat Julius and the lady said that he was probably going to be put down because he had been there for a while. They said that the kittens always got adopted in a day or two but the older cats always had a problem. So I adopted Julius instead. He is one year old. Already fixed. His owner died. He is very shy. Actually he is hiding behind the couch right now. My fh loved him!! I knew he would love any animal I brought in because he loves animals. He went and grabbed the kitty and put him on his lap and the cat did not even object lol I hope he warms up!!


He is orange and white.

Since we lost Lolly I have not been able to sleep. I been sleeping like 3 hours a night. I fell asleep when I am too exhausted to keep my eyes open and wake up when fh goes to work which is at 6:30.. so I get from 2-3 am to 6:30am... After I brought Julius home, got his liter ready, gave him food, water, and put a blanket down for him since he is prob going to stay behind the couch for a while I took the most amazing nap ever. I did not dream about Lolly finally.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Enoxprin said:


> Thank you everyone for your advice and condolences. I really appreciate it. I went to the humane society today. I realized that me and my FH are not ready for a dog yet. I went to the kitten room and I was going to adopt these two adorable kittens. They were brothers only one month old. However when we were doing the paper work I saw this other cat Julius and the lady said that he was probably going to be put down because he had been there for a while. They said that the kittens always got adopted in a day or two but the older cats always had a problem. So I adopted Julius instead. He is one year old. Already fixed. His owner died. He is very shy. Actually he is hiding behind the couch right now. My fh loved him!! I knew he would love any animal I brought in because he loves animals. He went and grabbed the kitty and put him on his lap and the cat did not even object lol I hope he warms up!!
> 
> 
> He is orange and white.
> ...


See!! The right animal at the right time <3 Welcome to the fam Julius! Congrats :smthumbup:


----------



## TooNice (Nov 26, 2013)

The answer to your initial question should always be-get the cat.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Enoxprin said:


> Thank you everyone for your advice and condolences. I really appreciate it. I went to the humane society today. I realized that me and my FH are not ready for a dog yet. I went to the kitten room and I was going to adopt these two adorable kittens. They were brothers only one month old. However when we were doing the paper work I saw this other cat Julius and the lady said that he was probably going to be put down because he had been there for a while. They said that the kittens always got adopted in a day or two but the older cats always had a problem. So I adopted Julius instead. He is one year old. Already fixed. His owner died. He is very shy. Actually he is hiding behind the couch right now. My fh loved him!! I knew he would love any animal I brought in because he loves animals. He went and grabbed the kitty and put him on his lap and the cat did not even object lol I hope he warms up!!
> 
> He is orange and white.
> 
> Since we lost Lolly I have not been able to sleep. I been sleeping like 3 hours a night. I fell asleep when I am too exhausted to keep my eyes open and wake up when fh goes to work which is at 6:30.. so I get from 2-3 am to 6:30am... After I brought Julius home, got his liter ready, gave him food, water, and put a blanket down for him since he is prob going to stay behind the couch for a while I took the most amazing nap ever. I did not dream about Lolly finally.


:smthumbup: :smthumbup: :smthumbup:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Don't let him sleep with you. That's when they steal your vital essence for the Dark Lord.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enoxprin (Apr 8, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> Don't let him sleep with you. That's when they steal your vital essence for the Dark Lord.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree:


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

My older daughter has a cat in the college apartment and I'm getting daily updates of his antics. Nothing more relaxing than 20 straight hours in studio then come home to a cat...


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Actually I like Siamese cats. I like how they constantly talk to you. They are very vocal and charming.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I am sort of a Dr. Doolittle with anything furry but the cat mentioned above is in a league of its own...


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm glad you found Julius. I adopted a beautiful cat at about 8 months, she was a great companion for many years. I'm very sorry to read about the loss of your little dog. 

I'm sure he'll come out from behind the couch soon. He'll be sleeping on your head in no time.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

I just have one thing to say:

THERE ARE OTHER ANIMALS IN THE WORLD BESIDES JUST CATS AND DOGS!! YOUR CHOICE IS NOT LIMITED TO ONLY THOSE TWO!

We have two *ferrets*, and they are wonderful. One of them is so smart it's uncanny. We can even let them outside and they always return, although that freaks out the neighbors who have no idea if they are rats or possums, or what...


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

You are awesome. You got a cat you both like and saved his life at the same time. Kudos.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Theseus said:


> I just have one thing to say:
> 
> THERE ARE OTHER ANIMALS IN THE WORLD BESIDES JUST CATS AND DOGS!! YOUR CHOICE IS NOT LIMITED TO ONLY THOSE TWO!
> 
> We have two *ferrets*, and they are wonderful. One of them is so smart it's uncanny. We can even let them outside and they always return, although that freaks out the neighbors who have no idea if they are rats or possums, or what...


Yep, at one time I had four horses, two dogs, two cats and a banty rooster named Bird... he was HILARIOUS!!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Theseus said:


> I just have one thing to say:
> 
> THERE ARE OTHER ANIMALS IN THE WORLD BESIDES JUST CATS AND DOGS!! YOUR CHOICE IS NOT LIMITED TO ONLY THOSE TWO!
> 
> We have two *ferrets*, and they are wonderful. One of them is so smart it's uncanny. We can even let them outside and they always return, although that freaks out the neighbors who have no idea if they are rats or possums, or what...


Ferrets are awesome! Years ago I had a buddy whose mother had 3 ferrets for pets and they were an absolute trip. If you've ever laughed at a cat that hiked up its back and started running sideways... Well, it's even funnier when ferrets do it.

They'd also let their ferrets outside, and periodically they'd wake up to dead snakes on the porch.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Ferrets are awesome! Years ago I had a buddy whose mother had 3 ferrets for pets and they were an absolute trip. If you've ever laughed at a cat that hiked up its back and started running sideways... Well, it's even funnier when ferrets do it.



The downside is that they don't take to litterboxes as well as cats do. It's really hit and miss depending on your ferret's personality. Some ferrets are very good about always using them, others are stubbornly difficult.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I have ALWAYS wanted a ferret. Begged my mother for one growing up but she said "NO! they stink!!" ugh.

Can't have one now bc I'd be too afraid of the dogs thinking it was a chew toy.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I have ALWAYS wanted a ferret. Begged my mother for one growing up but she said "NO! they stink!!" ugh.
> 
> Can't have one now bc I'd be too afraid of the dogs thinking it was a chew toy.


Pretty sure that wouldn't happen. From what I've seen, ferrets are a lot like cats in that they tend to quickly let dogs know "what's up".

They can be a bit smelly, though. I think that you have to get the musk glands removed pretty early on.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I fostered my male dog and he got adopted by folks with a cat. The cat was dead within 6 hours of them taking him home. They brought him back and we adopted him bc no one would take a pit bull w/a history of cat killing. He had claw marks on his tongue,over his eyes and across the top of his head from the cat attacking him just before he put swiped his paw down on its neck and killed it. Funny thing is,he's the sweetest goofiest boy ever. The people said he was trying to play w/the cat.

It wouldn't be fair to the ferret at all to take that risk. I'll just have to satisfy myself by watching adorable ferret vids on youtube LOL


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I had a de-glanded spotted skunk when I was a kid. 

Had fun with the neighbors with that thing....


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I saw many exotics during the time we had chinchillas as we used an exotics vet. 

Saw albino ferrets, skunks, Harry Potter spec snakes, capybaras (golden retriever sized swimming guinea pig) and so on.

I always fancied myself as a dog person (had a beagle growing up) but cats are very unpredictable sand enjoyable in that sense. 

Today we drove to my older daughter's apartment to bring her home for the summer. The cat put up a clinic of playful behavior and really made everyone's day.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I fostered my male dog and he got adopted by folks with a cat. The cat was dead within 6 hours of them taking him home. They brought him back and we adopted him bc no one would take a pit bull w/a history of cat killing. He had claw marks on his tongue,over his eyes and across the top of his head from the cat attacking him *just before he put swiped his paw down on its neck and killed it.* Funny thing is,he's the sweetest goofiest boy ever. The people said he was trying to play w/the cat.
> 
> It wouldn't be fair to the ferret at all to take that risk. I'll just have to satisfy myself by watching adorable ferret vids on youtube LOL


Damn.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Hope1964 said:


> *You do have to watch the fish, especially tuna, because it can contain high levels of mercury, which accumulates the higher up the food chain you go.* So they shouldn't eat only tuna. It also needs to have more in it than just tuna for it to be balanced nutrition - I don't think fish has much if any taurine, for example. Pure, raw tuna would be better than commercial canned food I think, just because it's all animal protein, and not vegetable protein like some commercial cat foods contain, but not exclusively.


Very, very true. Several years ago one of our cats developed a number of health issues after eating a can of tuna. By the time that she'd returned home from a six-week stay at the vet's office, she'd lost most of her vision and the use of her front legs. From there it was all downhill. 

After a year of visits w/ different vets, and numerous meds, supplements, and treatments to control the seizures (which were getting worse and more frequent), we decided to put to her to rest. Not an easy decision for sure, but our vet actually made it a bit easier on us by making the trip out to our house to administer the shot. We were pretty grateful for that, as we didn't want our pet to spend her final moments angry and frustrated in a vet's office, surrounded by the scents and sounds of dogs, other cats, etc.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Hope, this is what I ordered. I guess I should not order it any more?

http://www.petco.com/product/15032/..._1-_-Solid Gold Gourmet Canned Cat Food-15032


----------



## Sunburn (Jul 9, 2012)

Don't get a cat unless you are going to keep it outside (bring it in at night in the winter).

I like cats but they can be very destructive animals. They all have different personalities and you never know what you are going to get. You might get one that pukes on everything, tears up your furniture (declawing is cruel), or pee's and poop's anywhere but the litter box. Yes, I am aware of medical conditions that might address some of those behaviors but healthy cats can exhibit the same behaviors too.........despite training. Also, there's the shedding issue.

Get a goldfish


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Re: to get a cat or not to get a cat*



bkaydezz said:


> What a darn lie!
> 
> They are so cuddly, loving, feisty, fun, sweet, smart, independent and resilient. These felines are awesome!!! I am a huge huge huge cat lover.


Nope...they are definitely the messengers of Satan. Perhaps even Satan themselves in disguise.

I say this tongue in cheek while my husband's little Satan attacks my feet all 5 pointy end in. I have a nick name for her : General Meow Meow.

I also have a Siamese (chocolate point) that squeaks like a mouse instead of meows and doesn't know how to hiss or growl. Oh crap, here comes General Meow Meow again...

*smirk*


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Re: to get a cat or not to get a cat*



Sunburn said:


> Don't get a cat unless you are going to keep it outside (bring it in at night in the winter).
> 
> I like cats but they can be very destructive animals. They all have different personalities and you never know what you are going to get. You might get one that pukes on everything, tears up your furniture (declawing is cruel), or pee's and poop's anywhere but the litter box. Yes, I am aware of medical conditions that might address some of those behaviors but healthy cats can exhibit the same behaviors too.........despite training. Also, there's the shedding issue.
> 
> Get a goldfish


If you can't include an animal in your household as family you shouldn't be allowed to have animals.

We domesticated them, we are responsible for them.

By the way, goldfish are one of the most abused species of tank fish besides the betta. People need to do their research before committing to fish or any animal.

(Aquarium enthusiast here)


----------



## Sunburn (Jul 9, 2012)

CantePe said:


> If you can't include an animal in your household as family you shouldn't be allowed to have animals.
> 
> We domesticated them, we are responsible for them.
> 
> ...


I have an outside cat and she hates to come in the house. In fact she comes in the house at night during the winter under much protest.

Why do your think the OP would abuse a goldfish?


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Get a German Shepherd Dog. 

There are only two types of dogs in this world. German Shepherds, and those that wanna be. 

Cats? "Messengers of Satan" lol Bandit.45!!


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Q tip said:


> Get a German Shepherd Dog.
> 
> There are only two types of dogs in this world. German Shepherds, and those that wanna be.
> 
> Cats? "Messengers of Satan" lol Bandit.45!!


So true. Have worked and owned GSDs for the last 20 years. Will never be without one.

Cats that go outdoors are slowly killing off all kinds of small wildlife/birds, etc.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Cats have been outdoor animals for as long as dogs have been tamed. They're not responsible for any more deaths than they ever were, unless you're living in a sanitized suburb that HAS no wildlife left.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

turnera said:


> Cats have been outdoor animals for as long as dogs have been tamed. They're not responsible for any more deaths than they ever were, unless you're living in a sanitized suburb that HAS no wildlife left.


Sanitized of wildlife IS the point... Cats... Pure evil.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Humans do that sanitization, not the cats. They move INTO the sanitized area. My house backs up to a wildlife preserve, we were one of the first houses on the street. Ten years ago we had deer in our yards, today we're lucky if we see birds. It's all concrete now except for a strip of preserve.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Well, the cats here do the sanitation. So they must be defective - or - never got the memo.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

We've always managed to have cats with intact claws AND intact furniture. A little squirt from a water bottle at the right moment when they were younger and providing scratching posts and other things they're allowed to claw on seemed to do just fine for us. My last cat, didn't dare scratch furniture or us. Even when he was PISSED, he might of swatted you but the claws were always in. Such a good, handsome boy that cat was... if not a little Garfieldesque.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

For all those Rodney Rude lovers out there...

rodney rude sings i hate cats - YouTube


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

turnera said:


> Hope, this is what I ordered. I guess I should not order it any more?
> 
> Solid Gold Gourmet Canned Cat Food at PETCO


Well, I wouldn't feed it to my cats, sorry to say! 

Here's the ingredient list on the kibble that we feed our cats once in a while for a couple of days:

Boneless chicken,* chicken meal, chicken liver,* whole herring,* boneless turkey,* turkey meal, turkey liver,* whole eggs,* boneless walleye,* whole salmon,* chicken heart,* chicken cartilage,* herring meal, salmon meal, chicken liver oil, chicken fat, red lentils, green peas, green lentils, sun-cured alfalfa, kelp, pumpkin,* butternut squash,* spinach greens,* carrots,* apples,* pears,* cranberries,* mixed tocopherols (preservative), chicory root, dandelion root, chamomile, peppermint leaf, ginger root, caraway seeds, turmeric, rose hips, freeze-dried chicken liver, freeze-dried turkey liver, freeze-dried chicken, freeze-dried turkey, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product + vitamins and minerals
*delivered fresh and preservative-free

Cat & Kitten | Orijen

Notice that the first 15 ingredients are pure protein.

Saying that outdoor cats kill off birds etc is ridiculous. Most outdoor cats only kill prey for fun, not for food, since they have owners that feed them, and cats are inherently lazy animals. They catch birds just because it's their instinct to do so, not because they have to eat them. And like Turnera said, cats have been living outdoors for centuries and killing all the animals they needed.

My cats are 100% indoor cats and we have absolutely no problem with them destroying anything. If your indoor cat is destructive, it's your fault, not theirs. You have GOT to provide them with a cat environment, not a human environment. Cats need outdoor spaces, and if you are going to keep them indoors you have to provide them with some way of going outside. We have a balcony on top of our garage that the cats go out on all the time. I put plants out there for them in summer, they can jump up on the railing and oversee their domain, they have trees to crouch behind and spy on birds, and they even catch birds out there once in a while. If we didn't have this space for them, I would build them something like this:










If you try to make your cats live inside without accounting for the fact they're cats, not humans, of course they're going to become destructive.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I would also like to add that I think it is highly irresponsible for cat owners in the city to throw their cats outside all the time. The average life expectancy for an outside cat in the city is about 3 years. For a cat on a raw diet that lives indoors and has access to fresh air and sun, they can live as long as 20 years or more. You do the math. 

Not to mention that your outdoor cat is burying his poop in MY garden, where MY kids and grandkids play/will play. I think it's plain rude to let them do that.

If you live out in the country, your outdoor cats life expectancy is higher, but still nowhere near what an indoor cats is. But you have less neighbours for the cat to bug  I would probably let my cats out if I lived outside the city, but I would let them inside as much as they wanted.


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

This is why you should get a cat:
Cat SAVES Boy From Dog Attack. Hero Cat Saves Young Boy from Attacking Dog Bakersfield - YouTube


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Forest said:


> So true. Have worked and owned GSDs for the last 20 years. Will never be without one.
> 
> Cats that go outdoors are slowly killing off all kinds of small wildlife/birds, etc.


Shep's are great dogs.....except on farms. They have a tendency to kill chickens and rabbits because their kill instinct is so ingrained. 

They also have a strange affinity for Kraftwerk. 

Belgian sheepdogs, Alsatians and Terverians can be lumped in with that family of dogs. They are all good companion dogs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

FormerSelf said:


> This is why you should get a cat:
> Cat SAVES Boy From Dog Attack. Hero Cat Saves Young Boy from Attacking Dog Bakersfield - YouTube


There are many more dogs who save their families from trouble. I know a German Shepherd that made short work of a really bad guy who wanted to do bad. A cat would have watched then walked off. That same GSD is the most gentle, affectionate thing that loves kids and no issues with even strangers, just a good judge of character. Very caring and watchful over the family. 

Police Departments do not have feline units.


----------



## Enoxprin (Apr 8, 2014)

I am ashamed to say this but I think that I am going to have to give up the cat  He is actually very sweet and is warmly up to us nicely. He even comes out from behind the couch and sits under the dinning room table at night when I am studying. Unfortunately though 1) My fiance is really allergic to his fur and his allergies are going crazy 2) He is shredding like crazy so its impossible to keep the fur away from FH. His hair is coming off in clumps (giant clumps) and its making my asthma worse (which was not ever a problem with my friends cat but I think its just the amt of hair he is shredding). We tried to confine him to one room but he scratches and meows at the door to be with us. He is a really nice cat though. 

btw cats poop smells so much worse than dog poop. I mean gosh I nearly gag every time I have to scoop the liter (2 times a day). It is making our house smell so horrible! I put baking soda in the liter box, I clean it morning and evening, I put an air freshener by it, it is in the laundry room away from living room and kitchen. 

The cat likes to play in his liter box? and drags liter everywhere and wooh lets just say I have gone though half a bottle of febreze in less than a week.


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

Q tip said:


> Police Departments do not have feline units.


Whaaaaaa???!!!!!?????? Haha.

Getting the right pet depends on the needs, wants, and limitations of a given family/owner.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

I live in the country and plenty of neighbors that have outdoor cats and peeves me off because they terrorize my cats by sitting on my front porch and I can't leave my front door or windows open for sunlight and fresh air. Pee and poo on my porch, scratch up my front door and screens, catterwal at night (3 am) and not to mention destroy my front gardens and kill wildlife (squirrels, birds).

We live in bear country, one swipe and that poor cat is a gonner. I've seen a larger fox catch and kill a cat and drag it off...

I reiterate, we domesticated them, we are responsible for them.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the allergies. I have an allergy to rabbits and had no idea until I got one and she reached maturity. I thought I was good with all animals as I grew up around horses, dogs, cats and did a lot of volunteering at the shelter. Anyway, I battled with claritin and air purifiers for over a year but to no avail, my allergy just got worse and we had to give her away.

My best friend is allergic to every cat but her own - he's not a special breed or anything, her body just got used to him over time. It's what made me try to stick it out with the rabbit for the sake of our son. Just throwing it out there that the allergy to the cat could go either way.

The cat may be shedding more as being in the shelter and moving into your loving home is stressful.


----------



## Enoxprin (Apr 8, 2014)

Miss Taken said:


> Sorry to hear about the allergies. I have an allergy to rabbits and had no idea until I got one and she reached maturity. I thought I was good with all animals as I grew up around horses, dogs, cats and did a lot of volunteering at the shelter. Anyway, I battled with claritin and air purifiers for over a year but to no avail, my allergy just got worse and we had to give her away.
> 
> My best friend is allergic to every cat but her own - he's not a special breed or anything, her body just got used to him over time. It's what made me try to stick it out with the rabbit for the sake of our son. Just throwing it out there that the allergy to the cat could go either way.
> 
> The cat may be shedding more as being in the shelter and moving into your loving home is stressful.


Yea that is why we are going to give it till the end of the month to see what we want to do. He was not allergic to his other cat so I did not think he would be allergic to this one. It is prob all the hair.. there is hair everywhere.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

FormerSelf said:


> This is why you should get a cat:
> Cat SAVES Boy From Dog Attack. Hero Cat Saves Young Boy from Attacking Dog Bakersfield - YouTube


A GSD would have ended the other mut. The bad dog is still around, cat didn't solve the root cause.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

turnera said:


> Cats have been outdoor animals for as long as dogs have been tamed. They're not responsible for any more deaths than they ever were, unless you're living in a sanitized suburb that HAS no wildlife left.


I should have said its the humans with cats....Actually cats do kill more things now, as they have few natural predators left, at least in urban/suburban areas. They also are also able to breed and raise litters much more easily now due to this lack of predators and human help.

Its mostly a fight between bird lovers/cat lovers.

Cats kill up to 3.7B birds annually


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Forest said:


> I should have said its the humans with cats....Actually cats do kill more things now, as they have few natural predators left, at least in urban/suburban areas. They also are also able to breed and raise litters much more easily now due to this lack of predators and human help.
> 
> Its mostly a fight between bird lovers/cat lovers.
> 
> Cats kill up to 3.7B birds annually


Were they primarily pigeons? Pigeons are the flying rats of the animal kingdom.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Enoxprin said:


> btw cats poop smells so much worse than dog poop. I mean gosh I nearly gag every time I have to scoop the liter (2 times a day). It is making our house smell so horrible! I put baking soda in the liter box, I clean it morning and evening, I put an air freshener by it, it is in the laundry room away from living room and kitchen.


The smell. That reminds me of an episode of "My Cat From Hell" that I saw on Animal Planet. If you haven't seen the show, it's basically an animal behaviorist visiting folks with problem cats and telling them what to do to get the animal to behave properly. 

Anyhow, this one owner had an unruly cat that also had foul smelling poop. Turns out that she was giving it a daily saucer of milk which the cat was happy to lap up but completely unable to digest. Cats don't do dairy. When that was removed from its diet the smell went away. The other possibility was that it had some kind of GI issue, but the milk was actually the culprit. 

Nothing's going to help your allergy situation, though.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

CantePe said:


> I live in the country and plenty of neighbors that have outdoor cats and peeves me off because they terrorize my cats by sitting on my front porch and I can't leave my front door or windows open for sunlight and fresh air. Pee and poo on my porch, scratch up my front door and screens, catterwal at night (3 am) and not to mention destroy my front gardens and kill wildlife (squirrels, birds).


Buy an airsoft rifle and shoot-em in the ass. Its non-lethal.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Enoxprin said:


> Yea that is why we are going to give it till the end of the month to see what we want to do. He was not allergic to his other cat so I did not think he would be allergic to this one. It is prob all the hair.. there is hair everywhere.


Get a Sphynx cat. They are hairless and hypoallergenic.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey did you all know that the ancient Egyptians would shave their eyebrows off whenever a pet cat died? 

Dumbasses....


----------

